

Ask HN: Presentation on giving presentations? - ZoFreX

I'm pretty sure I saw this on HN but my search-fu is weak today. It was a presentation (on slideshare I think) on how to give presentations. It emphasised bold use of images and colour, and minimal use of text. If anyone has any idea which one I'm talking about, I'd appreciate a link very much :)
======
ZoFreX
Nevermind, I did eventually stumble upon it! It's "Steal this presentation" by
jessedee. Slides: [http://www.slideshare.net/jessedee/steal-this-
presentation-5...](http://www.slideshare.net/jessedee/steal-this-
presentation-5038209) HN discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1939272>

~~~
btilly
Another useful presentation on giving presentations is
<http://perl.plover.com/yak/presentation/>.

It is somewhat idiosyncratic, but it is good advice.

~~~
ZoFreX
Interesting, thanks!

